# Help w/ 96FS Spring & Buffer



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I could use some advise concerning my 96FS. I've heard that the 40 S&W is hard on the 96 platform. I've been looking at Wolff springs & the numerous recoil buffers out there. What would you recommend to save on the wear & tear on my 96FS.*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 96 platform is reliable and well-designed as-is. Why fix what isn't broken? .40 is harder than the 9mm on all pistols, but if the gun "only" lives 50,000 rounds instead of 75,000, have you really lost that much?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Springs are worth getting when needed and Wolff is one of the best companies to get them from. Springer buffers make the manufacture money and that's all they do. Good luck.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Appreciate the feedback. Is there one weight spring better than the other? Should I be looking at the 14lbs, or would you recommend one different?
Thanks*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would use what ever the manufacture of my pistol recommends. I have seen Mag springs that are rated over manufactured springs cure a lot of ills in 1911's. Good luck.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The 96 platform is reliable and well-designed as-is. Why fix what isn't broken? .40 is harder than the 9mm on all pistols, but if the gun "only" lives 50,000 rounds instead of 75,000, have you really lost that much?


I'm glad you said that, Mike, since I just bought one. :smt033


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sprinco Recoil Reducer*

If you are concerned with recoil, try a Sprinco Recoil reducer. It replaces the guide rod with a buffered contrawound spring in the guide rod and takes the standard recoil spring over that. It is noticable better with double tap shooting required at qualification and although I can't use it IDPA, I do use it for standard carry and regular range trips, twice a week. The 96 is a great platform for the .40 S&W and you should enjoy a long life with proper care on the weapon.

Note: Sprinco also sells Machinegunner's lube and it is the absolute best I have found for lubrication and staying where you put it.


----------

